# Arturo Fuente Petit Corona Cigar Review - Super Smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, this little cigar was amazing. Almost perfect. Great tasty vanilla, maybe a little spice hear and there. Great construction and perfect bur...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Petit Corona Cigar Review - Super Smoke!


----------

